# Anybody loose one in East Pass?



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I went out on Saturday night overin Destin. I got a few nice ones and one 20 incher with 4 big holes in his back. I thought it was a little funny.

Anyway, I've gone out a few times in Destin over the past few days and there are fish. 

I didn't put many pictures up (I was by myself so I didn't take many) but I posted one on my new blog 
http://imakemybeer.blogspot.com/


----------

